# Any Exchange Server Guru's out there?



## Nicholas (14/1/17)

Now this Is definitely not something you'd expect to see on a vape forum but hey this is the best forum for everything so I thought i'd give it a shot 

Recently I started working for a company as server admin and although I'm quite good at most of what I do I quickly realisedhow much I suck at exchange. 

I need some help so if anyone here is able to help me I'd really appreciate it ...


----------



## stevie g (14/1/17)

I know a little, what's troubling you?.


----------



## Nicholas (14/1/17)

Thank goodness man ... okay quick run down when I took over this it department exchange 2013 was already a problem ... it kept looking at the wrong DC (old one ) and has been causing problems however it seems now that i'very demoted and decommissioned that DC no one can authenticate ... all the mails are working on outlook but the Owa and ecp consoles won't let anyone in and no one can use their mobile devices ... always gives a password incorrect ... and my brain just doesn't know what to do anymore ...


----------



## stevie g (14/1/17)

Sounds like you need to set a new default domain controller from within the exchange management tool.


----------



## Nicholas (14/1/17)

Is that the set -adserversettings command?


----------



## stevie g (14/1/17)

NOT within the exchange management tool.

This thread seems to have very useful advise: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...at-exchange-sees?forum=exchangesvradminlegacy


----------



## stevie g (14/1/17)

Nicholas said:


> Is that the set -adserversettings command?


it's the settings pasted below this.

issue still appears, please do:

1, Server Configuration->Modify Configuration Domain Controller->Specify a domain controller to point to new DC.

2, run the cmdlet Set-ExchangeServer -staticdomaincontrollers -staticglobalcatalogs -staticconfigurationdomaincontroller

to point to the new DC.

3, Restart the Exchange server. If it works, you can change it back:

set-exchangeserver -staticdomaincontrollers $null -staticglobalcatalogs $null -staticconfigurationdomaincontroller $null

Set-ExchangeServer


----------



## stevie g (14/1/17)

Actually try this first, the command will point out which DC exchange is referencing. 

Hello,

run the following command to see if you have set this DC as static DC

To see the current settings, run Get-ExchangeServer –Identity <server_name> -Status | FL. By default StaticDomainControllers and StaticGlobalCatalog will be blank.

if you have a static entry, you might want to replace it with your new DC name, run following

To set new settings run:


Set-ExchangeServer -Identity <server_name> -StaticDomainControllers DC-01.dc.local,DC-02.dc.local to set the StaticDomainControllers
Set-ExchangeServer -Identity <server_name> -StaticGlobalCatalogs DC-01.dc.local,DC-02.dc.local to set the StaticGlobalCatalogs


----------



## Nicholas (14/1/17)

Thank you so much bro ... as soon as I'm back at work on monday I'm going to give a try and let you know ... you are a lifesaver man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 5lic3 (16/1/17)

Everything working?


----------



## Nicholas (16/1/17)

Nope not as yet for some reason the cmdlets arent working in EMS, just say Set-ExchangeServer is not recognized also please have a look at this ... this is what my EMS looks like when it loads


----------



## 5lic3 (16/1/17)

Is the rest of your environment working 100%? Do you have a functioning DC or 2 with all the FSMO roles?


----------



## 5lic3 (16/1/17)

Go through this thread. It might assist you. 

*http://tinyurl.com/jze48ea*


----------



## Nicholas (16/1/17)

5lic3 said:


> Is the rest of your environment working 100%? Do you have a functioning DC or 2 with all the FSMO roles?



emails are working. dc is working, the fsmo roles are on the dc. everything seems fine but no one can log in on owa , i cant get on ecp either and im trying what sprint suggested bu hardcoding a dc for exchange but i cant because the cmdlets arent working


----------



## Nosvarato (16/1/17)

Is all the application pools running in IIS?
and also make sure that the SSL certs in all the IIS are exactly the same


----------



## Nicholas (16/1/17)

Nosvarato said:


> Is all the application pools running in IIS?
> and also make sure that the SSL certs in all the IIS are exactly the same



everything good on IIS


----------



## Nicholas (17/1/17)

okay so i restored to previous date. basically a quick run down. the domain on exchange server is old and was never supposed to be working but when i started here i realised the exchange was still pointing to it. anyway i need it to point to the correct domain but for some reason it just wont . 

i'm able to ping the dc prfectly from exchange and vice versa but i just cant set the correct dc and gc on exchange ems


----------

